# Computer won't work this morning



## Knitternu (Jul 19, 2017)

I am on my husbands laptop as mine has decided to be unresponsive in all areas.
Last night I had to hard shut mine down and this morning it is the same. Unresponsive in all areas.
It is an HP B &O laptop. Running windows 10.
It will turn on and all the usual stuff comes up, but that is the end of cooperation. It won't open any windows, take me to hidden icons, take me to control panel.

I had a message about Avast come up and I said I would upgrade. Still did nothing. Said no thanks, later and it still does nothing.

Please help or give me some ideas. I do everything on computer and it is payday and bills need to be paid.

thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Suggest that you login using Safe Mode and then open a CMD window and run sfc /scannow.

T.


----------



## ViruZ (Jul 11, 2014)

Knit, have you recently installed any programs before you shut your pc down? Another suggestion would be to boot into safe mode when you start up and attempt a system restore. To get to system restore open the Command Prompt and type RSTRUI and it will open system restore. From there you select a restore point and it will take your PC back to when it most recently worked.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Depending on how far the attempt to start windows progresses and the posts above suggesting you try safe mode
You may find it useful if so doing to now how to boot to safe mode in windows 10
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/12376/windows-10-start-your-pc-in-safe-mode


----------



## Knitternu (Jul 19, 2017)

ViruZ said:


> Knit, have you recently installed any programs before you shut your pc down? Another suggestion would be to boot into safe mode when you start up and attempt a system restore. To get to system restore open the Command Prompt and type RSTRUI and it will open system restore. From there you select a restore point and it will take your PC back to when it most recently worked.


I can try this but I have done a reset 2x will that mess it up? I will try it today. To answer your first question no not really?


----------



## Knitternu (Jul 19, 2017)

Macboatmaster said:


> Depending on how far the attempt to start windows progresses and the posts above suggesting you try safe mode
> You may find it useful if so doing to now how to boot to safe mode in windows 10
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/12376/windows-10-start-your-pc-in-safe-mode


I can try this today I'm not real knowledgeable about doing this but I'm pretty desperate 
Thank you


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

When was the last time the laptop had antivirus/antimalware run on it?


----------



## Knitternu (Jul 19, 2017)

I thought it was being run everyday. I don't know now. I am back on ken's and I noticed that his says public network and mine says private network. would that make a difference?

I can't get any browsers to run at all so I can't get the link you sent to do anything.

How do I get into safe mode?
thanks
ann


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Knitternu said:


> How do I get into safe mode?
> thanks
> ann


In Post #4 Macboatmaster provided you with a link that answers that question. Have you followed those instructions..?

T.


----------



## Knitternu (Jul 19, 2017)

Tabvla said:


> In Post #4 Macboatmaster provided you with a link that answers that question. Have you followed those instructions..?
> 
> T.


This link works fine until step 4. After your PC restarts to the *Choose an option* screen, select *Troubleshoot *> *Advanced options* > *Startup Settings* > *Restart*.

Every time I have done this I get only 2 options and this is not one of them. This may be because I can't use my mouse and go down, but my options are "Keep my files" removes apps and settings, but keeps your personal files. 
"Remove Everything removes all of your personal files, apps and settings.

I have done the first one twice and it did not improve my computer performance. I still cannot get to internet or use mouse.
ann


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

@Knitternu When you boot up, does it automatically boot to Troubleshoot or Turn Off PC options? Do you have a recovery media (cd or usb) plugged into your machine?


----------



## Knitternu (Jul 19, 2017)

ann


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Ann, can we just recap at this point so that we can better understand what you are experiencing.

Assume we start from the machine being switched OFF. You then switch the machine ON. Can you try to describe what happens from that point. Once the machine settles after startup, what is displayed on the monitor. Also, can you describe what you can do on the machine rather than what you cannot do. 

T.


----------



## Knitternu (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes of course.
It comes on, loads the stuff that has been put back on it, the shortcuts. The desktop picture is in background. It loads the taskbar with store icon, edge icon, library icon. then it usually does nothing. just now it brought up skpe to be signed in which I did and then closed it. 
So now it is just sitting. I can open edge, but I don't know anything about it so not sure what it will do or not do. Any activity has to be done with arrow keys.
I can open start menu and I can open settings. I can do some things inside those, but not all.

My wifi is still labeled as private and shouldn't be but I can't figure out how to change it. The things I've done per internet "help" do not work.

There have been 2 times in the last few days when I've shut it down and it does some updates before shutting down.

what else would you like.
ann


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

See if you can follow these instructions:

Please download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool and save it to a flash drive.

*Note*: You need to run the version compatible with your system, whether the system is 64 or 32 bits. If you are not sure which version applies to your system download both of them and try to run them. Only one of them will run on your system, that will be the right version.

Insert the flash drive into the ill computer and turn it ON.
Click on Start ->Computer, and browse to the flash drive containing FRST or FRST64
Locate FRST (FRST64).

Double-click to run it. When the tool opens click *Yes* to disclaimer.
Make sure that under *Optional Scans*, there is a checkmark on Addition.txt.
Press *Scan* button.
It will make a log (*FRST.txt*) in the same directory the tool is run. Please copy and paste it to your reply.
The tool will also produce another log (*Addition.txt *). Please attach this to your reply.


----------



## Knitternu (Jul 19, 2017)

Knitternu said:


> Yes of course.
> It comes on, loads the stuff that has been put back on it, the shortcuts. The desktop picture is in background. It loads the taskbar with store icon, edge icon, library icon. then it usually does nothing. just now it brought up skpe to be signed in which I did and then closed it.
> So now it is just sitting. I can open edge, but I don't know anything about it so not sure what it will do or not do. Any activity has to be done with arrow keys.
> I can open start menu and I can open settings. I can do some things inside those, but not all.
> ...





JSntgRvr said:


> See if you can follow these instructions:
> 
> Please download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool and save it to a flash drive.
> 
> ...


Hello. 
Every time I try to get to the Farbar recovery tool it shuts down the window and doesn't do anything on my husbands computer. Therefore I will keep trying but at this point it doesn't work. Unless I am doing something wrong.
ann

Thanks everyone for helping.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Let us try to fix one thing at a time. Getting the Mouse to work is probably a good place to start.

1. Have you tried the faulty computer Mouse on another computer..? Does it work..?

2. Have you tried a different Mouse on the faulty computer..? Does it work..? If it does not work at first, leave this Mouse connected to the faulty computer and Restart the computer. Does the Mouse work now..?

T.


----------



## Knitternu (Jul 19, 2017)

Tabvla said:


> Let us try to fix one thing at a time. Getting the Mouse to work is probably a good place to start.
> 
> 1. Have you tried the faulty computer Mouse on another computer..? Does it work..?
> 
> ...


Hello again
For some unknown reason my computer is now working again. I do still have to download all my programs and such that I lost in the resets but I can do that stuff. But for now my mouse is working and the computer is working.
Thank you everyone who helped to any extent.
ann


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Now that it is working again, this would be a good time to run some important checks....

Login as the Administrator and then....


Run a RAM test using the W10 utility

Run Check Disk using both W10 and the disk manufacturer's utility
Run sfc /scannow while logged in as the Administrator and using a CMD window and "Run as Administrator"
Run a full system AV scan
Run a full system Malware scan with an online utility such as that provided by Emsisoft or Malwarebytes
Logout, Shutdown and then disconnect the battery before doing the following....

Opened the computer and blow out all dust using a can of computer-grade dry air

Check that all connections are good
With the computer open, reconnect the battery and start the computer and then check that the fan(s) are running at full speed.

T.


----------

